# Getting charcoal to glow and burn in an incense burner



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello everyone 
I just got an incense burner (incenser I think it is called), with the hope of using it to burn some incense. I have got granules of incense, and usually I think here they use coconut-shell charcoal to burn incense. Me being the big noob idiot that I am, went and got wood charcoal, which I think is intended for barbecue and stuff. Anyway today I took a bit of the wood charcoal and held it to a flame but it wouldn't burn nor glow. Could someone kindly tell me how to make charcoal burn and glow? I mean how do you guys do it when you barbecue something? I tried dripping some wax from a candle onto the wood charcoal and setting it aflame but the charcoal itself didn't burn nor turn into glowing embers. Perhaps I should check for coconut shell charcoal on Amazon as that might be easier to burn? I would appreciate any and all input regarding this please.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you just hold the coco shell charcoal to a fire source and once it starts burning bright, you can probably use it.. Just taking a stab in the dark...


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the reply sir. So I should get coconut shell charcoal. I shouldn't have got the wood charcoal waaaa


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if your talking about charcoal for grill they have charcoal lighter fluid to start the coals on fire. you would put coal in soak the coal with the fuel let fuel sit for 5 minutes to soak into coal and then you can light it with a long lighter or throw a match on it. best if you soak for a bit before you light it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you sir, for the reply. I will check for lighter fluids in Amazon then.


----------

